# VERY frustrating!



## Bunford (Dec 18, 2011)

I've searched this forum as well as looked around the web but can't find anything to satisfy what I need.

Basically, I'm a complete newbie at using Kontakt. I have Ableton Suite 8 and Cubase 5. Basically, I'm trying to work out how to set up Kontakt with either Ableton or Cubase in order to get everything working fine.

I'm trying to set it up so that I can get the Kontakt outs to separated audio tracks in my DAW. It's probably something really easy but I just can;t find it!!!! And nobody seems to have made any tutorials about this. All tutorials seems to assume this stage has already been done and set up.

HUGELY frustrating!


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 18, 2011)

Load Kontakt into the VST rack in Cubase. There on the vst-rack you will find a knob where you can select 16 outs or only two..... .


----------



## Bunford (Dec 18, 2011)

Nope, not getting it. I've loaded Kontakt 5. Tried loading the 8out and 16out versions too. 

I do get an option saying "activating all outputs", which then lists 59 tracks in Cubase, but if I change the Kontakt outputs to anything but the 1/2 master I lose all audio.


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 18, 2011)

Read the manuals!


----------



## Bunford (Dec 18, 2011)

I have but can't amke sense of them. Getting more success in Ableton than Cubase, but it seems my issues relate to being able to send the separate outs in Kontakt to individual audio in tracks.


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 18, 2011)

You need to enable and define all the outputs individually within Kontakt. You do that in the output tab (mixer) of Kontakt, and you need to save, shut, reopen the project file for the changes to be set. It is a multi-step process.

Then you need to route the Kontakt outputs to individual tracks in your DAW. That is an extra process.

This all is from the top of my head, so don't quote me on that. Hope that helps nevertheless. I remember it took me a great while to understand the system.


----------



## Bunford (Dec 18, 2011)

Know of anywhere that has a simple tutorial on it? Seems to be a common setup so very surprised I can't find some simple ste-by-step instructions....


----------



## Bunford (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok, I figured out the Kontakt 5 side of things and got all my outputs set up as default now.

How do I set up in Cubase? I want to set up a Midi and Audio channel that work in combo with each output I have in Kontakt so the MIDI channel will send infor to Kontakt, Kontakt input will receive MIDI infor and process and then want the audio sent from teh Kontakt output to the Audio channel.

I hope that makes sense?!

I want this so I can then use VSTs on the audio tracks and make it easier to work with the audio signals eand master etc.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's my method for this. It works, but I too have a question related to it.

1. Devices / VST instruments
2. Click a slot where it says "no instrument". Select either Kontakt4 or Kontakt 4 16 out.
3. When it says Do you want to create a midi track assigned to plugin Kontakt 4", click "create".
4. In the VST instruments rack, click the first little icon next to the left of the name "Kontakt 4". A long list of outputs now appears. At the top, click "activate all outputs".
5. In the main timeline window, right click in the track header area in blank space below the midi track. Select add midi track.
6. In the pop up window select 15 in the count box, then add track.
7. Devices / Mixer
8. In the mixer, select the first (original) midi track by clicking at the bottom of the channel. Now scroll to the last channel and hold shift while clicking with the mouse. The 16 midi tracks should now be selected.
9. In the input box at the top of each strip, hold down shift and alt, then select Kontakt 4.
10. Check the midi channels are incrementing correctly - mine auto-incremenets correctly using the above method, so now I have 16 channels that are routed to the 16 Kontakt 4 midi channels. 

So here's my question. The above method creates the following outputs in Cubase:

STEREO
Kt st. 1
Kt aux 1-4

MONO
Kt. unassigned x59

Even if I load my correct configuration in Kontakt first (for example, 5 stereo main outputs and 4 stereo auxes connected to the first 18 channels), Cubase forces this ugly, misnamed and incorrect output config on me. Anyone know how to do this more elegantly?


----------



## rayinstirling (Dec 19, 2011)

germancomponist @ Sun Dec 18 said:


> Read the manuals!



+1

and/or find someone who knows these things and who lives locally.
Invite them to show you "how to" in your environment.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 19, 2011)

germancomponist @ Sun Dec 18 said:


> Read the manuals!



-1!

Well ok, not -1 per se, of course that's a first step, but it's not very helpful solitary advice. Bunford (new to the forum) has done so and is still stuck, and I don't blame him. I'm new to Cubase this year and it's far from intuitive in many areas.

Look at my post above - 6 months of fighting with the manual and forums has got this down to 10 stages to achieve this really basic thing, and even then its kinda wrong. So specific easy to follow tips and tricks most welcome...


----------



## rayinstirling (Dec 19, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ Mon Dec 19 said:


> germancomponist @ Sun Dec 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Read the manuals!
> ...



OK Guy,

I thought my main advice after the +1 was as helpful as it gets but you chose to ignore that. 

I'll say no more.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 19, 2011)

rayinstirling @ Mon Dec 19 said:


> OK Guy,
> 
> I thought my main advice after the +1 was as helpful as it gets but you chose to ignore that.
> 
> I'll say no more.



Sure - and if you don't personally know a Cubase expert? Do you suggest an advert in the local newsagent's window? Or, here's an idea, how about posting a thread in VI-Control?

Bunford is new here, there's loads of experience on the forums, specific tips are MOST welcome. It's kind of the raison d'etre. Why in this case are you advising he abandon this pool of talent and find answers elsewhere? Just don't get it.

And, in kind, I see you chose to ignore my detailed post above and matters arising, so... touche.

Bunford - I just realised I've been using "he" and I've no idea if you're male or female, sorry if I'm unintentionally being sexist!


----------



## Bunford (Dec 19, 2011)

That's fine, I am male.....as far as I'm aware 

Anyway, didn't mean to start a fight either 

I've checked the manuals, searched the forums and web, and tried to have a bash at it myself and still struggling hence why I asked here as I assume most people here use this setup, so kinda assumed some helpful soul might help point me in the right direction.

Also, the advice on someone local was useful but not really practical for me as I don't know anyone local who uses Cubase and Kontakt.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 19, 2011)

Bunford @ Mon Dec 19 said:


> That's fine, I am male.....as far as I'm aware
> 
> Anyway, didn't mean to start a fight either
> 
> ...



Ha ha!

Well, I posted a method a few posts up, hopefully that'll get you going. That does produce some mono tracks whereas stereo would be neater. You can set this up afterwards, but hopefully someone can point us both to a neater solution.


----------



## Resoded (Dec 19, 2011)

noiseboyuk @ 19th December 2011 said:


> rayinstirling @ Mon Dec 19 said:
> 
> 
> > OK Guy,
> ...



Apparently this forum is more about discussing new libraries and politics and less about actually helping people. I don't know if this has to do with some sort of competition among the composers or people being tired of helping with the same things over and over.

I'll keep checking this thread because I'm trying to figure out this very same thing. I just didn't start a thread because I assumed there wouldn't be much help.


----------



## mk282 (Dec 19, 2011)

Setting up outputs in Kontakt (v4.2 and above):

1. Open Kontakt
2. Press the "Output" button on the main toolbar in Kontakt (Browse, Master, Info, *Output*, Keyb, Quick, Files, Options, Purge)
3. Click on "Add Channels" in this new window, set it up as such:

*Quantity:* This goes up to 64 (if you're using Kontakt 4.dll or Kontakt 5.dll, not the 8-out or 16-out verseions). Type the amount of channels you want
*Number of channels:* 2 (for stereo)
*Soundcard / Host output:* select the first output displayed right below the --not connected-- line
*[x]* Ascending output assignment
Delete existing channels before creating new ones: *[x]*
Make this your default configuration: *[x]*

4. Press "OK"
5. Click "Presets / Batch Configuration"->"Save current output section state as default for:" -> "*All Plugins*"
6. Remove Kontakt instance
7. Reload Kontakt instance, hopefully if your DAW is smart it will recognize how many outputs were declared in Kontakt and it will create all the necessary tracks for you.


Note that you have to have the instruments you load in Kontakt directed to a certain output. There's a dropdown menu on every instrument to do just that (it's called "Output", right below instrument name). So if you can't hear anything when you change the track output to anything other than Master or 1/2, that's the reason you're not hearing anything - no instruments are routed through any of the other channels in Kontakt!


Regarding your question, noiseboyuk, that's just how Kontakt creates output names internally as a plugin, it always creates the output name like this:

Kt. "<the name of the channel track you've defined in Kontakt>"

You cannot remove that "Kt." part.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 19, 2011)

mk282 @ Mon Dec 19 said:


> Setting up outputs in Kontakt (v4.2 and above):
> 
> 1. Open Kontakt
> 2. Press the "Output" button on the main toolbar in Kontakt (Browse, Master, Info, *Output*, Keyb, Quick, Files, Options, Purge)
> ...



Oh, you beauty! That's the missing link for me - never noticed the Kontakt "save to default".

So to Bunford - if you load up Kontakt as a vst within cubase, load your output configuration (sounds like you've already got one set up, if not, follow mk282's instructions) then save to default for vst, close the project, start afresh and follow my steps above, you'll be in business. Either delete all the unassigned tracks, or just enable the ones you need when you add audio outputs.


----------



## mk282 (Dec 19, 2011)

Note that you have separate options for: VST, VST 8-out, VST 16-out. But I don't really see a reason to use 8-out and 16-out versions, when you can always use the default 64-out version, and just select which outputs you need within your DAW (this is extremely simple to do in Reaper, for example).


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 19, 2011)

Resoded @ Mon Dec 19 said:


> Apparently this forum is more about discussing new libraries and politics and less about actually helping people.



Hmm ... how can you say that. In this thread three people took their time to explain the thing.


----------



## Resoded (Dec 19, 2011)

Hannes_F @ 19th December 2011 said:


> Resoded @ Mon Dec 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently this forum is more about discussing new libraries and politics and less about actually helping people.
> ...



Never mind mate, maybe I've gotten the wrong impression. This topic was handled very well and the help was excellent.

Big thanks to mk282 for taking the time for a detailed explanation which really was necessary in this case.


----------



## Bunford (Dec 19, 2011)

mk282 @ Mon 19 Dec said:


> Setting up outputs in Kontakt (v4.2 and above):
> 
> 1. Open Kontakt
> 2. Press the "Output" button on the main toolbar in Kontakt (Browse, Master, Info, *Output*, Keyb, Quick, Files, Options, Purge)
> ...



Thanks for this. Very useful. However, for me, it was the part I'd figured out for myself....typically 

My issue now is getting the Kontakt output into audio tracks in Cubase. My experience I'm trying to emulate is when I've rewired Reason into Ableton. Here I'd have an entire rackof different instruments set up in Reason. Then, in Ableton, I'd have a pair of Midi and Audio channels set up for each instrument/output in Reason. The Midi channel would send from Ableton to an instrument in Reason and then the Audio channel would receive the audio back into Ableton from Reason.

However, trying to do this with Cubase and Kontakt seems way less intuitive and much more complex to set up! 

In Cubase 5, how can I choose where the input comes from on audio channels? I cannot see any obvious options and I've scouted around for the answer?!?!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Dec 19, 2011)

Bunford - I'll post again 

(first of all adding a step 0 which was in a later post)

0 - load up Kontakt as a vst within cubase, load your output configuration then within Kontakt "save to default for vst", close the project, start afresh
1. Devices / VST instruments 
2. Click a slot where it says "no instrument". Select either Kontakt4 or Kontakt 4 16 out. 
3. When it says Do you want to create a midi track assigned to plugin Kontakt 4", click "create". 
4. In the VST instruments rack, click the first little icon next to the left of the name "Kontakt 4". A long list of outputs now appears. At the top, click "activate all outputs", or just the first 16 one by one. 
5. In the main timeline window, right click in the track header area in blank space below the midi track. Select add midi track. 
6. In the pop up window select 15 in the count box, then add track. 
7. Devices / Mixer 
8. In the mixer, select the first (original) midi track by clicking at the bottom of the channel. Now scroll to the last channel and hold shift while clicking with the mouse. The 16 midi tracks should now be selected. 
9. In the input box at the top of each strip, hold down shift and alt, then select Kontakt 4. 
10. Check the midi channels are incrementing correctly - mine auto-incremenets correctly using the above method, so now I have 16 channels that are routed to the 16 Kontakt 4 midi channels.


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 19, 2011)

Bunford @ Mon Dec 19 said:


> In Cubase 5, how can I choose where the input comes from on audio channels? I cannot see any obvious options and I've scouted around for the answer?!?!



Problem is that not everybody uses Cubase here, so for the routing part most here can only say what they would do analogically in the DAW of their choice. Apart from trying what noiseboyuk says ... or right-clicking on any symbols of the track (like the little loudspeaker or anything you can find) which is what I would do ... the best would be to head over to a cubase/nuendo specific forum like www.cubase.net and search for the keywords "Kontakt" and "routing".


----------



## Bunford (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you all. After tinkering and playing, I finally cracked setting it up! 

Now I just need to learn how to use Kontakt and the features of Cubase to get all my composing going


----------

